# Tree down in the Eagle River



## jakenewhouse005 (Jul 4, 2008)

I was on the Eagle last night running Edwards to Wolcott. There is a huge pine tree down river left near the little teepee park on river right. It is very obvious and easy to miss but it will definitely keep you if you get stuck in it.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Where is there a teepee park?


----------



## jakenewhouse005 (Jul 4, 2008)

WhiteLightning said:


> Where is there a teepee park?


 
I guess it isn't a teepee park but there is a small grassy field near the golf course with a teepee on it. It is a sweeping right turn after the river break and the better part is to stay left and then the river bends bacck perpendicular with itself. Horrible explanation, I know.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, I think I remember seeing a teepee now at Eagle Springs golf course.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

If there is any questions about tepee's, ask "The Chief" aka xkayaker13 aka Christian, he is a proud member of the Cherokee nation. Tread lightly though, he can scalp with the best of em'.


----------



## Kamehameha (May 21, 2008)

*Another tree down*

Seems like it's too low to float now, but there is a large tree across 1/2 the river in Edwards right before the large foot bridge before The River Walk Center.


----------

